# You dweebs are in trouble now!



## NinjaDog (Sep 24, 2003)

Be forewarned! 

 Now that the famed PirateCat is waylayed by other opportunities I am fully prepared to board his weak vessel and take control! Soon I will rule the ENWorld, despite that pesky cat and his British and librarian lackeys!


----------



## BOZ (Sep 24, 2003)

*quakes in fear*


----------



## Ulrick (Sep 24, 2003)

I hear the tromp of the marching of booted feet....


----------



## Mark Chance (Sep 24, 2003)

_*Looks for newspaper to roll up for use in _thwacking!_ bad doggies*_


----------



## Starman (Sep 24, 2003)

NinjaDog _might_ be able to take Pyrutkat (or however the hell you spell it) on a good day. Might.

Starman


----------



## Piratecat (Sep 24, 2003)




----------



## NinjaDog (Sep 24, 2003)

What is it with this guy?

 Is he omnipresent or something?

 I may have to go find a nice messageboard on quilting or something, this is hard work! I barely announce my devious plans and i gat the newspaper thing, some dweeb calls my beautiful paws booted feet and then the comic.


----------



## DaveStebbins (Sep 25, 2003)

That's the way these things go. All such plans are crackpot dreams which are doomed to failure...

Until one succeeds.


----------



## Umbran (Sep 25, 2003)

NinjaDog said:
			
		

> Is he omnipresent or something?




No, but I think you'll find P-cat will never completely be gone, so long as at least one poster shows him real loyalty


----------



## Tom Cashel (Sep 25, 2003)

I'd just like to say that I'm officially endorsing NinjaDog as my tyrant of choice. *HAIL NinjaDog!*

And once the regime change is complete I'll be sitting pretty and riding high just you wait, you varmints you.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Sep 25, 2003)

NinjaDog said:
			
		

> What is it with this guy?
> 
> Is he omnipresent or something?



Actually, he justs sits at his computer and repeatedly searches for his name...


----------



## Henry (Sep 25, 2003)

NinjaDog said:
			
		

> Now that the famed PirateCat is waylayed by other opportunities I am fully prepared to board his weak vessel and take control! Soon I will rule the ENWorld, despite that pesky cat and his British and librarian lackeys!




_***Henry snickers in Muttley-like fashion as he pulls the lever to the trapdoor under Ninjadog's feet...***_


----------



## NinjaDog (Sep 25, 2003)

The new rules shall be as such:

 Nothing that would offend my Grandmother. No worries here, she is a real b***h.

 You surly currs will soon know the wrath of my dominion.


----------



## Piratecat (Sep 25, 2003)

LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> Actually, he justs sits at his computer and repeatedly searches for his name...


----------



## Harlock (Sep 25, 2003)

So, um, NinjaDog, before I decide to support you in your efforts to usurp admin status from p-kitty I was wondering what your platform is.  You know, what are you for?  What are you about?  What's your campaign slogan?

"A Custom Title on Every account"
"Cats are teh suck!!!1"
"I desire ultimate power"?

I saw these in your sig: "All hail "NinjaDog"' and "Rightful admin. of the boards!" but I was just wondering, "what have you done for me lately?" 

Piratecat wrote a module I like.  Also, I was curious as to how you were going to whack him.  Cement shoes, four of them I suppose... or simply chopping his head off with guitar wailing in the background?  Anyway, best of luck to you.


----------



## Dungannon (Sep 25, 2003)

Harlock said:
			
		

> Also, I was curious as to how you were going to whack him.  Cement shoes, four of them I suppose...



Actually, he'd only need three of 'em.


----------



## NinjaDog (Sep 25, 2003)

It is not like i am looking for help from people who cannot count Mr. Harlock!

 Four cement shoes indeed. Obviously only thre would be required.










 Unless you were thinking on for the head or tail. Then i like your style, and we should talk.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Sep 25, 2003)

Why PC, are you trying to imply you're a vampire?


----------



## jdavis (Sep 25, 2003)

Look everybody knows that Dogs don't make good Ninjas (no retractable claws, they click like the dickens) and everybody knows that the cat is wiley and could posibly be omnipotent, I just don't like your chances (and I've got deep fried potatoes for brains). My advice would be to start small and get a foothold, try taking over someplace small like the Computer/Software forum or Plots and Places, I still don't give you much of a chance but at least you might not get crushed right off. Then again posting your intentions in Meta might not of been the most "ninja" thing to do as you are just announcing yourself to the 20 or so people who hang out here.


----------



## Welverin (Sep 25, 2003)

Harlock said:
			
		

> "A Custom Title on Every account"




Serious question: Why were these restricted in the first place?



> Piratecat wrote a module I like.  Also, I was curious as to how you were going to whack him.  Cement shoes, four of them I suppose... or simply chopping his head off with guitar wailing in the background?  Anyway, best of luck to you.




You forgot the most important thing: his story hour.

Oh and I'm all for backing NinjaDog, but Tom's ardent support has me rather suspicious of the whole thing. Never trust a Rangers fan I always say.


----------



## Impeesa (Sep 25, 2003)

Welverin said:
			
		

> Serious question: Why were these restricted in the first place?




They're for people who donate to help keep the site running.

New campaign slogan: "YOU SHALL BE AS GODS." I'd vote for that..

--Impeesa--


----------



## Tom Cashel (Sep 25, 2003)

Harlock, I think the title of this thread is NinjaDog's "platform."

Welverin, you are wise.


----------



## NinjaDog (Sep 25, 2003)

Tom Cashel said:
			
		

> Harlock, I think the title of this thread is NinjaDog's "platform."




This is ridiculous.

 Do not listen to his lies, my peoples.

 I threw out my platforms as soon as i saw how ridiculous Travolta looked in that white suit.

 I have no time for dancing- Watashiwa shinobi desu!


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 25, 2003)

I cannot support any take over at this time as I feel it will compromise the stability of the boards and the smelling of butts.  

I will see if I can get Poster Terrier-ist to provide help and support during this time of woe.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Sep 25, 2003)

Anyway, isn't Pkitty, despite his mightiness, second in Power to Morrus on these boards?


----------



## Robbert Raets (Sep 25, 2003)

Seriously, I think mr. Kulp would transfer his powers to Clay before considering you as his replacement, TrollMutt.....


----------



## Tom Cashel (Sep 25, 2003)

NinjaDog is 100% Unofficial and 98% Unfunny.


----------



## armac (Sep 25, 2003)

Tallarn said:
			
		

> Anyway, isn't Pkitty, despite his mightiness, second in Power to Morrus on these boards?




That's what he'd like you to think...


----------



## NinjaDog (Sep 25, 2003)

Robbert Raets said:
			
		

> Seriously, I think mr. Kulp would transfer his powers to Clay before considering you as his replacement, TrollMutt.....




 You are a fool of fools!

 Transfer is not the goal, I will usurp the privateer feline and see his women driven before me! (no offence KC)

 With Tom Cashel as my footstool and Tallarn as my ashtray i will forge a new vision for these "boards"!


----------



## alsih2o (Sep 25, 2003)

Robbert Raets said:
			
		

> Seriously, I think mr. Kulp would transfer his powers to Clay before considering you as his replacement, TrollMutt.....




 whoa! let's leave me out of this. i get in enough trouble as it is with the hairy one


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Sep 25, 2003)

NinjaDog said:
			
		

> You are a fool of fools!
> 
> Transfer is not the goal, I will usurp the privateer feline and see his women driven before me! (no offence KC)
> 
> With Tom Cashel as my footstool and Tallarn as my ashtray i will forge a new vision for these "boards"!



EXCUSE me?

Ashtray, you say?

Bwahahahahahahaahahahah! Clearly you are underestimating my felonious powers. I'm no likelier to be your ashtray that hong is to be your lieutenant!

Besides, ninjas are no good for running messageboards. All they can do is flip out and kill people.


----------



## Starman (Sep 25, 2003)

I think we all need to pitch in and get NinjaDog a one-way ticket to the BFD at Nutkinland where he can get all of the love and attention he so richly deserves.  

Starman


----------



## blackshirt5 (Sep 25, 2003)

I suggest you follow this link
www.nutkinland.com

and go into the Bad Fur Day forum...NINJA STYLE!!!


----------



## jdavis (Sep 25, 2003)

blackshirt5 said:
			
		

> I suggest you follow this link
> www.nutkinland.com
> 
> and go into the Bad Fur Day forum...NINJA STYLE!!!



You mean lurk in invisible mode? Or maybe you mean American Ninja style!!


----------



## Welverin (Sep 26, 2003)

Impeesa said:
			
		

> They're for people who donate to help keep the site running.




I know what they are, I'd like to know why they were restricted instead of being left open like avatars?

Avatars of course being the option that makes more sense, to me, to turn off.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 26, 2003)

Ok... Now we Know what a Ninja dog is. I want to know what a Dinkle dog is. Are Dinkles magical faerie dogs?
Oh and I'm still firmly behind Piratecat.
He's got Kid C. on his side and she would eat my brain for supper if I opposed his rule.


----------



## Umbran (Sep 26, 2003)

Welverin said:
			
		

> I know what they are, I'd like to know why they were restricted instead of being left open like avatars?




Because they are are a low-impact perk that folks actually like a lot.  If everyone can create a custom title, they aren't nearly as neat and cool as when you've done something for the place to earn them, so you can wear it like a badge of honor.

Avatars, on the other hand, actually serve to make the boards more readable, by giving you a non-verbal yet visual icon to remind you of who is who in this mad, mad text medium we call life.  

So, in essence, the avatars make the boards more readable if they're turned on.  The custom titles don't.


----------



## NinjaDog (Sep 26, 2003)

Enough! Enough with the silly questions and non sequi..sequeti...sique..

 Interruptions! Just declare your loyalty and move on.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Sep 26, 2003)

Well, it's about durn time someone else started saying NO to Piratecat!  His wife is about ready to file for divorce.

For the sake of P Kitty's marriage, support NinjaDog!  Remember, that's "ninja", not "dinkle", because "dinkle"ing is illegal in most states.

Oh, and don't go to Nutkinland.  It's scary there.     You don't want to be scared.  You want to stay here where you're nice and warm and secure.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Sep 26, 2003)

NinjaDog, when you take over will you please remove all huge annoying image files from posters' sigs?

Thank you.

And all you naysayers would do well to remember:

_No wife, no horse, no moustache; always anger and derision._


----------



## NinjaDog (Sep 26, 2003)

Tom Cashel said:
			
		

> NinjaDog, when you take over will you please remove all huge annoying image files from posters' sigs?





 This Mr. Cashel interests me. 

 Indeed! when i am declared all-seeing, all-ruling, all-savings around the clock Capt of ENworld all large, annoying image files in sigs will be outlawed. Posting said sig twice one thread will be punishable by pelting with wet herrings and an alignment shift.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 26, 2003)

NinjaDog said:
			
		

> This Mr. Cashel interests me.
> 
> Indeed! when i am declared all-seeing, all-ruling, all-savings around the clock Capt of ENworld all large, annoying image files in sigs will be outlawed. Posting said sig twice one thread will be punishable by pelting with wet herrings and an alignment shift.



I hear a lot of yapping but it all sound like it is from a lap dog, not bite just bark.


----------



## Ashwyn (Sep 27, 2003)

NinjaDog said:
			
		

> Enough! Enough with the silly questions and non sequi..sequeti...sique..
> 
> Interruptions! Just declare your loyalty and move on.



My loyalty is to me. If you succeed in wresting power from PirateCat, I shall take it from you. Everyone shall have furry cute avatars! Note that I will only take over if NinjaDog does so first. (And now I'm sure that won't happen)


----------



## Welverin (Sep 27, 2003)

Umbran said:
			
		

> So, in essence, the avatars make the boards more readable if they're turned on.  The custom titles don't.




Now then's a good explanation, but is it an official answer or just your view on things? Further more custom titles have always been turned off and as I recall the community supporter bit wasn't started until some time after we switched to vbulletin, which means it couldn't have been planned as an exclusive bit just for that.


----------



## Umbran (Sep 29, 2003)

Welverin said:
			
		

> Now then's a good explanation, but is it an official answer or just your view on things?




Well, considering that I've not got "Admin" or "Moderator" or any other title plastered upon me, obviously it cannot be official.  I'm merely repeating the impression I've gotten from listening to official people.  So, it's as official as any other rumormongering 



> Further more custom titles have always been turned off and as I recall the community supporter bit wasn't started until some time after we switched to vbulletin, which means it couldn't have been planned as an exclusive bit just for that.




I don't know when the boards moved to software that supported unique individual titles, so I don't know when they got the ability to use them. and for how long they were "held back".  So, I'm not going to speculate on why it may have been left fallow.

Neither here nor there, really.  I don't think whether it was originally planned as an exclusive bit much impacts why it is used the way it is now.


----------



## Apocalyptic Kitty (Sep 29, 2003)

Ninjadog, you are both a braggart and a fool. You are clearly not seeing the facts as they stand. In PKitty's absence, I have control of the boards. You are an insignifficant insect that I am about to squash. Go hide in the shadows, or some such silliness, but leave the world domination to the professional - me!


----------



## Pyruhtkat (Sep 29, 2003)

Apocalyptic Kitty said:
			
		

> Ninjadog, you are both a braggart and a fool. You are clearly not seeing the facts as they stand. In PKitty's absence, I have control of the boards. You are an insignifficant insect that I am about to squash. Go hide in the shadows, or some such silliness, but leave the world domination to the professional - me!




 Well, I no hoo thinks they are speshul!


----------



## Darrin Drader (Sep 29, 2003)

Pyruhtkat said:
			
		

> Well, I no hoo thinks they are speshul!




Alsih20


----------



## Nifelhein (Sep 29, 2003)

Piratecat alter egos are around, they are gonna make ninja dog as lunch and forums raised by noon...

I must go away before those hooks get me!!


----------



## Robbert Raets (Sep 29, 2003)

Heya, NinjaDog, c'mere, I wanna show you a trick an IBG taught me;

>SMITE!!<


----------



## guedo79 (Sep 29, 2003)

Baraendur said:
			
		

> Alsih20




Thats what HE wants you to think.


----------



## KnowTheToe (Sep 29, 2003)

Ninja Dog seems a logical choice for the time being.  These boards under the current administration, he after referred to as "D Man" are far to lawful.  I prefer a more chaotic environment.  Nothing says chaos like a bloody Coup.

I am Ninja Dog's army of one.  This camel is going to kick some serious As...Tail.


----------



## jdavis (Sep 29, 2003)

Apocalyptic Kitty said:
			
		

> Ninjadog, you are both a braggart and a fool. You are clearly not seeing the facts as they stand. In PKitty's absence, I have control of the boards. You are an insignifficant insect that I am about to squash. Go hide in the shadows, or some such silliness, but leave the world domination to the professional - me!



Don't you touch anything, the boards will go down again.


----------



## Apocalyptic Kitty (Sep 30, 2003)

jdavis said:
			
		

> Don't you touch anything, the boards will go down again.



 This from the deep-fried french fry head that clearly understands complex cause - effect relations.

Of course, if the boards do go down, Ninjadog won't be able to touch them. Bwuhahahaha!


----------



## Nifelhein (Sep 30, 2003)

And sometime ago I was on a thread that people were talking about pretty kitten as avatars... then blood and missing teeth... AH! Such is life!

Let me wait while the boards are up again...


----------



## orbitalfreak (Oct 1, 2003)

I await the arrival of NinjaCat and PirateDog, to complete the circle.  Kinda like all the combinations of Law/Chaos with Good/Evil.  But what's the neutral zone between cat and dog?  Or pirate and ninja?  Or all four?  I'm confused...


----------



## Nifelhein (Oct 1, 2003)

I know!!
Cat/Dog--> Those cheetas that bark and are cats, large ones.

Pirate/Ninja--> Nemo from League of Extraordinaire Gentleman, a mix of, a in-between!

So let us await the arrivale of Captain Nemo Cheetah, lord of the boards!


----------



## NinjaDog (Oct 1, 2003)

All of the sudden I am not so comfortable with this mission.

 You have these fellows here, talking about some odd crossbreeding thing, and i liked having that Mr. Cashel fellow on my side until i found out more about him.

 I may just go home.



 Although i would like to use that Tallarn fellow as an ashtray.


----------



## Nifelhein (Oct 2, 2003)

I knew, dogs jut bark, never bite...!


----------



## Welverin (Oct 2, 2003)

Umbran said:
			
		

> Well, considering that I've not got "Admin" or "Moderator" or any other title plastered upon me, obviously it cannot be official.  I'm merely repeating the impression I've gotten from listening to official people.  So, it's as official as any other rumormongering




But you could have read one.



> Neither here nor there, really.  I don't think whether it was originally planned as an exclusive bit much impacts why it is used the way it is now.




Nope, but curiosity must be sated.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 2, 2003)

NinjaDog said:
			
		

> ...and i liked having that Mr. Cashel fellow on my side until i found out more about him.




You and what army, punk?


----------



## Darkness (Oct 4, 2003)

NinjaDog said:
			
		

> Although i would like to use that Tallarn fellow as an ashtray.



 Tallarn's my friend, so...


----------

